# Hochwertige Feederruten



## Bernhard* (13. März 2006)

Hallo!#h 

Welche Feeder-Ruten fischt Ihr und wie seid Ihr damit zufrieden?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hallo,
wo willst du denn damit fischen?
Ich fische die Seanger Spirit Heavy Feeder 3.90m im ruhigeren Fluss (Werra).
Im Rhein benutze ich die Berkley Cherrywood Feeder 4.50m.
Gruß


> Auf zum Brassen fassen!


----------



## tanner (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Elbe, Mosella x-strong feeder, 4,80m bis 250WG, Rutengewicht nur ca.350g und absolut zufrieden


----------



## fishmanschorsch (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Die Cherrywood ist auch meine Wahl #6


----------



## Trolldoc (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

ist die Frage jetzt nach einer "hochwertigen feederrute" oder nach den Ruten die gefischt werden, mit der Eingrenzung das diese "hochwertig" sein müssen?


----------



## Sveni90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Ich habe ein Beastmaster 4.20m bis 150wfg und bin bestens zufrieden


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Cherrywood Feeder in 4,8m an Rhein und Neckar, absolut zufrieden. Macht viel Spass bei Barben und Karpfen, auch geeignet zum Ansitz auf Zander. Wenn du gezielt nur auf Brassen und Rotaugen angeln möchtest, waere sie mir persönlich eine Nummer zu heftig...


----------



## Adrian* (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Einmal eine Spro Premium Power X Feeder H in 3,90m und 120g Wurfgewicht...
Die ist wirklich top zum Feeder'n in Häfen, gerade auf Karpfen!
Fische die Rute auch immer mal am Forellenweiher, bin damit wirklich 100% zufrieden...

Dann die Shimano Beastmaster Multirange Feeder in 4,50/4,80m und 200g Wurfgwewicht...
Hab die Rute noch nicht lange und auch erst einmal gefischt, aber von feinsten!
Die sieht zwar aus wie en Baum, hat aber ne super aktion und biegt sich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen in dieser Gewichtsklasse...
Auch rein vom optischen her genau mein Geschmack, kann aber noch nicht so viel über die Rute sagen...


----------



## Schildifreak (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Die besten Feederruten sind meiner Ansicht nach die Antares von Shimano und
die Carboxy Bob Nudd Feeder von Browning!


----------



## plattform7 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Fische ebenfalls eine Beastmaster in 3,90 bis 90 Gramm WG. Absolut zufrieden, Top Aktion, Top Wurfeigenschaften... Will keine andere haben :g


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Cherrywood Feeder in 4,8m an Rhein und Neckar, absolut zufrieden. Macht viel Spass bei Barben und Karpfen, auch geeignet zum Ansitz auf Zander. Wenn du gezielt nur auf Brassen und Rotaugen angeln möchtest, waere sie mir persönlich eine Nummer zu heftig...


 
#h Kannst du mir sagen welches Wfg. die einzelnen Wechselspitzen haben;+ .
Ich habe mit dieser Rute noch nicht gefischt (nur im Traum):
Gruß TIm


----------



## Gunni77 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Shimano antares, ich bin sehr zufrieden #6


----------



## plattform7 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano antares, ich bin sehr zufrieden #6


 
Das glaube ich dir gerne |supergri 

Ein sehr feiner Stock...


----------



## Bernhard* (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hab selber folgende Feeder-Ruten:

- Zebco Heavy Feeder, 390 cm, WG bis 200g......zu schwer!  

- Kogha Feeder DeLuxe, 390 cm.....schlechte Ringe drauf!  

- Quantum Hypercast Feeder, 375cm, WG bis 80g....super Rute! #6

- Nocom Feeder, 330cm, benutz ich aber als Picker (ohne Korb)...auch gut!


----------



## Bernhard* (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Schildifreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die besten Feederruten sind meiner Ansicht nach die Antares von Shimano und
> die Carboxy Bob Nudd Feeder von Browning!



Hi!
Wo bekommt man die Browning günstig bzw. was kostet die so?


----------



## plattform7 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wo bekommt man die Browning günstig bzw. was kostet die so?


 
Ob´s günstig ist weiß ich nicht, aber auf der Seite kannste auch angucken, was so unter "Stippern" gefragt ist. Da findeste auch die Browning...

http://matchshop24.de/


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

ihr habt die beste vergessen browning syntec feeder xxl 4,2m 180g wg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Kannst du mir sagen welches Wfg. die einzelnen Wechselspitzen haben;+ .
> Ich habe mit dieser Rute noch nicht gefischt (nur im Traum):
> Gruß TIm




Muss zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe 
Ich weiss gar nicht, ob das WG wirklich unterschiedlich sind, hatte im Board mal eine Diskussion verfolgt, bei der einige Boardies sehr glaubhaft argumentiert haben, das das maximale WG unabhängig von der Spitze ist.

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann das durchaus richtig sein, ich denke, dass die Spitzen nur unterschiedlich weich sind, aber die Belastung wird durch die vielen Ringe recht gleichmässig auf den Blank verteilt. |kopfkrat 

Mit der weissen Spitze, welche die weicheste der mitgelieferten Spitzen ist, habe ich schon 80g-Koerbe plus Futter geworfen. Hatte da zunächst auch einige Skrupel, da sich die Spitze schon recht heftig bog. Ansonsten habe ich regelmässig die mittelharten Spitzen montiert, ich glaube die sind gruen.

Vielleicht kannst du mir aber mal einer erklären, ob es bei der Cherrywood zwischen den beiden gruenen und roten mitgelieferten Spitzen jeweils einen Unterschied gibt, oder ob die blosser Ersatz sind?


----------



## EgoZocker (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Ich angel mit der Shimano Catana Heavy Feeder (3,6m) und bin voll zufrieden |supergri Werd mir, wenn ich mal wieder Geld habe, eine weitere zulegen.


----------



## fishmike (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die Sportex Light Feeder zugelegt, wirklich gute Rute und verträgt auch einiges mehr als angegeben (40g/60g) an Wurfgewicht. Hat schon einige kräftige Barben gezähmt, auch einen Flußkarpfen mit 14kg, der alles andere als müde war!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Ich sag nur "Cherrywood 4,80"!!!!


----------



## Bergsieger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hi
ich fisch seit neustem die Abu Segra 3,35m   0 -  90g.Absolut geile Rute


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Muss zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe
> Ich weiss gar nicht, ob das WG wirklich unterschiedlich sind, hatte im Board mal eine Diskussion verfolgt, bei der einige Boardies sehr glaubhaft argumentiert haben, das das maximale WG unabhängig von der Spitze ist.
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach kann das durchaus richtig sein, ich denke, dass die Spitzen nur unterschiedlich weich sind, aber die Belastung wird durch die vielen Ringe recht gleichmässig auf den Blank verteilt. |kopfkrat
> ...


 
#h Die gruenen sind etwas weicher als die roten. Du musst sie dir mal genauer anschauen.#t 
Tim


----------



## Zander-Knaller (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Kannst du mir sagen welches Wfg. die einzelnen Wechselspitzen haben;+ .
> Ich habe mit dieser Rute noch nicht gefischt (nur im Traum):
> Gruß TIm


 
Hallo Weißfischkiller!!

Die Weiße Spitze hat   1 OZ
Die Grünen haben 1 3/4 OZ und 2 1/4 OZ
Die Roten haben 3 OZ und 3,5 OZ

Gruss ZK


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Berkley "Cherrywood" von Friedel & die Sänger "Spirit" #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hab die Cherry auch vom Friedel, kostet dort zur Zeit 69 €!!#6


----------



## Adrian* (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Werd mir bald auch noch ne dritte Feeder kaufen, warscheinlich ne 4,50er Cherrywood, oder ne zweite Beastmaster....
Was habt ihr den so für Rollen drauf?


----------



## fishmike (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Hallo,

die Cherrywood hat doch ein WG von 250g oder?
Ist das nicht ein richtiger Prügel?

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Adrian* (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

@fishmike

guck dir das mal an... 
http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/ruten/cherrywood/cherrywood.html


----------



## plattform7 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr den so für Rollen drauf?


 
An meiner BeastMaster ist eine Stradic 2500 GTM RA :l


----------



## dcpolo (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

- Balzer Magna Princess Power Feeder #6
- Eine alte Zebco Trophy (schwer, verrichtet aber treu ihren Dienst) #6
- und, ganz neu, die Browning Syntec XXL #c
- bis letztes Jahr einen Eigenbau der Firma Moritz- hielt 1,5 Jahre- dann zerschmetterte sie ein 120gr Blei + Köfi#c

Die Syntec war noch nicht im Dienst, wurde aber bisher zahlreich gelobt, so dass ich guten Mutes bin|rolleyes


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Cherrywood hat doch ein WG von 250g oder?
> Ist das nicht ein richtiger Prügel?
> ...


 
Prügel is vielleicht ein bisschen hart ausgedrückt, aber genau das isse.
Hat schon ein enormes Rückrad!


----------



## sibirjak (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

*2 x Browning Syntec XXL*


----------



## fiskes (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Habe mir dieses Jahr auch die Cherrywood 4.80 zugelegt nachdem ich mir die Info´s bei den Barbenfischern geholt habe, warte nur noch auf den Hochwasserrückgang
Robert


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Cherrywood hat doch ein WG von 250g oder?
> Ist das nicht ein richtiger Prügel?
> ...


 

Jo, das is ein Prügel, aber ein unheimlich sensibler!!! Die ersten Würfe mit ner "Colabüchse" kosten schon Überwindung, aber danach isses einfach nur Geil! Kaufst du, wirfst du, Gibst du nie wieder her, glaub mir!!!


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Als Rolle für die Cherry kann ich Euch die Shimano Aero GT 5000 (ältere Baitrunner von 1997) ans Herz legen, is zwar auchn Brummer, passt aber perfekt zu der Rute!|rolleyes


----------



## kea (14. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Den "Besen": :l
Cherrywood in 4,20m am Rhein und manchmal auch in den Häfen, wenn man das Ufer nicht betreten darf und weit, weit werfen muss |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (14. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Greys Barbel in der 1,5 lbs mit 2, 3 und 4 ouz. Spitze und in der 2 lbs Ausführung mit 2, 4 und 6 ouz. Spitze.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

Wir fischen mit der  

*BALZER Magna Heavy Feeder 145 g Wg in 3,90 m*  #6 
und der
*Balzer Edition IM12 MATCH Multi Feeder 120 g Wg. Länge 275 cm* (ganz neu)

Beide mit dem Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Muss zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe
> Ich weiss gar nicht, ob das WG wirklich unterschiedlich sind, hatte im Board mal eine Diskussion verfolgt, bei der einige Boardies sehr glaubhaft argumentiert haben, das das maximale WG unabhängig von der Spitze ist.
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach kann das durchaus richtig sein, ich denke, dass die Spitzen nur unterschiedlich weich sind, aber die Belastung wird durch die vielen Ringe recht gleichmässig auf den Blank verteilt. |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Also bei Shimano wurde mir erklärt, die Spitzen seien nur die Bissanzeige und die dortigen Angaben bezögen sich nicht auf das WG sondern auf den Zug, bei dem sie dann anzeigen. 

Weiterhin wurde mir versichert, dass bei meinen Carpfeeder von Shimano mit 150 g WG alle Spitzen dieses WG leisten.

Ich schätze diese Ruten inzwischen sehr und benutze sie eigentlich für alles mögliche, vom Forellenpuff bis zum Aalansitz und natürlich zum Feedern am Rhein und am Vereinsgewässer. 

Meine Ruten haben eine Länge von 3,66m - 150 g WG und sind mit drei Spitzen zu 3Oz, 4Oz und 5 Oz bestückt.

Bin hochzufrieden damit, nachdem ich auch die anfänglichen Bedenken bezüglich raus prügeln abgelegt hatte. Ich hab damals dazu einfach immer größere Bleie dran gehängt und die einfach mal geworfen, weil ich auch gedacht habe, die Spitzen, so wie die sich biegen, halten das doch nie. keine Sorge, die halten das sehr wohl.


----------



## sumo-carp (15. März 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederruten*

also ich hab auch die browning syntec feeder...ich bin mit dem preis und der qualität mehr als zufrieden und kann sie jedem einfach nur wärmstens empfehlen...


----------

